# Cool website that gives you free lessons on a myriad of subjects



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I just finished watching a CNN segment about this guy named Salman Khan who runs this website called Khan Academy, it's a pretty cool site where you can basically learn anything for free, from plate tectonics to the Haitian revolution. So if you want to learn anything new or you want to brush up on a subject before a big exam, check this site out!


Here's the link: Khan Academy


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

This...is...awesome.

I know what I'm doing in my spare time!


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

this proves my point that there is wayyy too much math in this world.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet Site thanx for sharin it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Love it - saved to favorites - thanks!


----------



## LeighF1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Salman Khan is incredibly bright. =] I've been on the site for a while now. I was pretty hopeless in Math at school but basic operators are not much of an issue for me. It is fun watching his lessons on low level maths though. He has such a knack for making addition and subtraction entertainin learning points! =p 

His Chemistry lessons are awesome as well! =]


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

this must be posted by an INTP


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, great link! I appreciate it!

Here's another one similar to that if any of you are interested.

375 Free Online Courses from Top Universities | Open Culture


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The internet is just awesome...


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Hehe, I had a feeling this was the Khan Academy when I read the thread. He was also featured on The Colbert Report and I'm so glad he's getting coverage. I plan to use these tutorials next coming school year!  I recommend them!


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

I love this!


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I just watched my school years (and classes) go by in a matter of minutes. (I watched the overview)


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Another site: piratebay.com


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

NO MORE BRAIN TEASERS *rips out hair*


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been using that site for months :3 and Physics got so much easier >w<


----------



## talvikki (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I watched some of his math videos on youtube a while back but I never knew of this website. I'm quite excited right now to be honest. And so begins the intense studying for the chemistry finals.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been using this site for the past month to brush up on my algebra, the lessons are really good. I find this method of learning so much easier than a high school setting. I wish this was around when I was still in HS.

The videos on astronomy are awesome. I've been watching one or two every night before bed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Bump*

I am so glad you posted this, @pretty.Odd!

I'm using it to review math and will use it to start learning statistics.

:happy:


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

The holy grail of lectures:
Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine
(Holds digital copies of his videos and _*so*_ many others.)


----------

